# old school orion XTR amps



## andrave (Jan 20, 2011)

ebay item 250884023416


I love them but need the money. Will consider trades on JL audio 6.5, 5x7, or 6x8 components or component coaxials. Also have two old school orion XTR 12's for sale. 

4 very rare old school made in the USA Orion XTR XTREME amplifiers. If you know your old school gear you will know that these amps marked the end of an era in car audio. 3 of the amplifiers are 500.4 4 channel amplifiers and one is a 500 2 channel amplifier. I consider this collection my "crown jewel" of my old school car audio and I never thought I would sell them, but I've lost my job and need the money.

The 500.4's were rated from the factory as follows:
62.5x4 at 4 Ohms stereo
250x2 at 4 Ohm bridged
125x4 at 2 Ohms stereo

The 500.2 was rated at
125 watts x 2 at 4 Ohms stereo
250 watts x 2 at 2 Ohms stereo
500 watts x 1 at 4 ohms bridged mono

All these ratings are RMS. If you are looking for "peak" power ratings simply double them. If you are familiar with the made in USA orion gear of this era then you will know that these amps typically benched 150 watts or more over their rated RMS ratings at 14.4 volts. All include crossovers, and I also will include the original manual for the 500.2.

These amplifiers are in exceptional condition given their age. the 500.2 and one 500.4 are nearly flawless. 2 of the other 4 channels have small scratches on the heat sink. If you need more detailed pictures of the damage please ask me before bidding. I don't accept returns so give me a chance to make sure you know what you are bidding on!
All 4 perform flawlessly. All four come with the required power AND speaker plugs. I am currently missing one mounting bracket (each amplifier normally uses two). I may have it in storage and will check, but consider this listing to not include it. They are very simple brackets so it should be no trouble to mount it with any angle bracket available from lowes or home depot if your installation requires both brackets. You can see some of the factory brackets between the amplifiers in the big picture, just a simple piece of sheet metal with holes and a right angle.


----------

